# Best methods for scraps



## Ataberk (Aug 31, 2014)

This is my opinions for scraps so if you have different opinions please share them with us

Fiber cpus:
First heat the pins and remove them from board.Then dissolve the base metals with nitric acid and filter the foils.then dissolve foils in AR and drop gold with SMB

ceramic CPUs:
First break the CPUs 3-4 pieces and dissolve base metals with nitric acid and dissolve gold with AR and drop gold with SMB

Rams:
Cut the gold fingers.Dissolve copper with AP and filter gold foils.Then dissolve gold with HCL/bleach and drop gold with SMB

Other pins:
Dissolve base metals with nitric acid and dissolve gold with HCL/bleach and drop gold with SMB

Thanks for reading and please share your opinions too


----------



## butcher (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds simple doesn't it :lol: 
The devil is in the details :twisted: 
Luckily with Hoke's book, the safety section and dealing with waste, and study of the forum you can learn the details 8)


----------



## Ataberk (Aug 31, 2014)

Surely it isn't that simple but I tried to show the methods simple not detailed  and thanks for respond


----------



## Claudie (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds like you want to use a lot of Nitric acid. I have processed the scrap you mentioned and never used any Nitric acid. You also missed a lot of Gold on the RAM, there is more there than just the fingers! 
I guess you did simplify everything though, kind of like explaining a trip to the Moon as "get in a rocket and go up until you get there". :| Many details are missing like how big of a rocket and what if you need to pee on the way? I really don't think you even have the right kind of rocket to be doing this, you definitely need to study some more.


----------



## Ataberk (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for your respond  and I liked your metaphor I know there are more gold in chips but in my home I can't recover them so I don't give a information about it.I know studying and learning never ends so thanks for your suggestion  and I said it's my opinion so If you have different opinion can you share it with us ?


----------



## butcher (Aug 31, 2014)

Start by studying the safety section and Hoke's book, and study of the forum, begin with a more simple scrap like memory fingers, karat gold or sterling silver, study every thing you can about each step of the processes involved, of even the simple scrap, from preparation of the scrap, to recovery of the values from the scrap, and refining of those values. 

Studying and learning with one type of the more simple scrap to deal with, will give you something to build your skill and knowledge on, as you study more.
Yes you are right we can spend a lifetime learning this, that is one thing that keeps it so interesting.

Have a good time and keep safety at the top of your list.

We cannot express how dangerous all of this is, we can minimize some of the risks, but I do not think we can avoid the dangers altogether.
Be careful, educated yourself, to minimize those dangers, and hopefully you can live long enough to enjoy the metals from the chemistry you are studying, and get a great education worth its weight in gold in the process.


----------



## Ataberk (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you for respond graduated from science school so I know all the danger  I just tried to show methods not to detail them but thanks for your advices


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Ataberk!
Is it easy for you to get nitric; is it inexpensive in Turkey?
For me nitric is expensive, so I use distilled water, sodium nitrate and sulphuric acid (poorman's nitric), to quickly remove base metals.

Take care!
Phil


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 31, 2014)

Ataberk said:


> Thank you for respond graduated from science school so I know all the danger  I just tried to show methods not to detail them but thanks for your advices



Well, _graduate from science school knowing all the dangers_, one month ago you asked how to process ram fingers, the absolutely most easy thing to do, and now you feel to be master enough to post more or less nonsense under _Tutorials_. Ambitious.

Pins are made of different materials, some are copper, others are kovar or brass, some are tin soldered others not. Each one would be processed in its own way, none of them would be processed with HNO3 as the first option, - if it would be an option at all.

Maybe I got that wrong, but I've almost got the impression, you are trolling for an easy, quick answer by pretending some knowledge and asking for other knowledgeable people's point of view. 

If you were just asking a straight question, after you had read and still were not sure and stopped to dissent without having a clue, it would even be a greater pleasure to help.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 31, 2014)

There are more than one type of "fiber CPU" and they should be treated differently.
Same goes for ceramic CPU:s.

Know your scrap and sort it according to the process that serves it the best. There are so many tricks depending on the type of capsule and the metals involved that it's impossible to list them all in a posting. Study the forum and do your research first, everything is here.

Göran


----------



## butcher (Aug 31, 2014)

Even if an advanced chemist came to the forum and asked questions, I would tell him to study, and to study the safety section and dealing with waste, I would also tell him to read Hoke's and the forum and give him the same advice I give every one, because I doubt seriously he learned this in school or he would not need to ask questions. And if he was a smart chemist or student I am sure he would take the advice to heart and would have no problem doing the study, even if it was going over the basics.

School does not teach you how to do this, it may teach you a little about chemistry or some other subject, but working in the real world is a totally different thing than learning about it in school.

The dumbest people I know, think they are so smart they do not need to learn anything, they think they already know it all, I feel sad for them they cannot learn it, or have no clue of what they cannot see, or are missing, they have no clue of what all they do not know. 
Some of them even become so educated they loose all common sense.

I have worked in several fields and have become skilled in many different areas of work, and worked at these for many years, and I will always take time to go back and study the basics and fundamental principles of these skills, be it mechanics, electrical, electronics, HVAC, boilers, refining or any other of the fields of work, studying the basics, principles, and more of that field and the safety, is something that I will continue to study as long as I work in any field. 
Several of these fields I did not go to school on until after working many years in the field, and needed licenses to continue to work in them, the schools were easy as I already knew most everything they were teaching (in fact several of the teachers would ask me if I could teach the next classes), in the school I did learn a few good points that were helpful or some things I missed in studying on my own through the years, I also worked with other who passed the same tests I did in school, but they knew nothing of how to do the work in the field, yes they could do some book work and pass some tests on the subject, but had no clue about doing the work in the real world, that comes with experience and studying on your own, not from the introduction to the subject you get from going to some school.

The best school in the world when it comes to learning recovery and refining precious metals, is right here on the forum, and if you are smart enough to study it, you can learn this skill, and work to become skilled in these arts.
There are professionals here who are kind enough to share with us their hard earned experience, and kind enough to give us advice on how to get that experience for ourselves, their first advice would be to study the basics, and not think we already know it all.


----------



## Ataberk (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for all of your answers first of all yes it is cheap in turkey second I tried to say I study the safety part and I know the dangers and last of all when I read some topics I always see that you always say you should study even if they studied it  I think sometimes you should answer them not to say study and thanks for your advices


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Sep 1, 2014)

Ataberk 

I see that your language is Turkey 
Now Regards This ( I think sometimes you should answer them not to say study and thanks for your advices)
People are not here to answer the same topic 1 million times this is why we have a search bar yes there are very many members here that English is not the second language all we ask is to search the topic and you will find your answers. There is nobody here that will give you everything on a silver patter or gold the people that last here for many years are the people that have learned from from many years from i would say the best refiner in the world and all they ask is to search you topics to see if you can resolve your problem as you say you have science i have chemist here in Romania that does recover PM and they don't know everything even on safety you will never stop learning this is the best forum in the world so sit down and learn this will be to your benefit not ours. Why should we say the same thing over and over did you read topics how this forum works you will learn a lot more first read then when you have a understanding of what you are doing then experiment small then when you have a understanding what you are doing then you will be very happy you joined this forum.
As many and i mean many members have done. And this has been repeated over and over.Sorry to say this if you want you can hire a consultant that will train you for this or you can learn from this forum.


RikkiriRardo


----------



## butcher (Sep 1, 2014)

Ataberk, 
I try hard to answer questions members have, where I can, I have made thousands of posts answering questions.
many times I have answered the same questions probably another thousand times, most of those answers can be found by reading the forum, and if you have this same questions, many other members have given answers to that same question thousands of more times, reading those answers given will help to give you a better answer than any of us can by answering that same question over and over again, you can find a lot of details in those answers and it is explained in different ways, which may be easier to understand.

Basically the best way to learn this is by study, and telling you to study is the best way I know of that I can help you learn.
I am trying to be as helpful as I can.

It would be simple to answer a question by saying yes that will work, or no that will not work, but trying to explain why or why not is not that simple, or I could give you a small simple answer to a question that could just give you a little information about the problem, that may or may not be very helpful to you in the long run, or would just lead you to a million more questions, without really gaining much form the answers, even some of these simple reactions you could write books on.
the best way to learn it is with study.
The best way I can help you is to get you to study.


----------



## Ataberk (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for your good answers i Will study more


----------

